# Ltz vs eco sound system



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It depends. I think the LTZ comes with the pioneer sound system by default. This is an option for the ECO. On the other hand, I think it's easier to upgrade the base stereo.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 2012 LTZ and the sound system is pretty weak. I don't think its the Pioneer system. Unless it only has front and rear door speakers and NO rear deck speakers. Would sound alot better if it had rear deck speakers. No bass what so ever.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I stand corrected. The LTZ also comes with the base stereo. So the answer to OP is the stereos are the same.

Play with the base/midrange/treble settings and you can really improve the stereo sound. Also, don't use the MP3 jack for music as it's designed for "books on tape" and thus has a very limited dynamic range and poor playback quality.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> It depends. I think the LTZ comes with the pioneer sound system by default. This is an option for the ECO. On the other hand, I think it's easier to upgrade the base stereo.


I have the base, not the upgraded Pioneer, in mine.


----------



## Tanyarose (Dec 13, 2020)

snowvette said:


> I have a 2012 LTZ and the sound system is pretty weak. I don't think its the Pioneer system. Unless it only has front and rear door speakers and NO rear deck speakers. Would sound alot better if it had rear deck speakers. No bass what so ever.


Yeah I agree its pretty lame!


----------

